# Pakistan Army Completes Over Half of CPEC Western Route Construction



## RiazHaq

Haq's Musings: Pak Army Builds Over Half of CPEC Western Route in Record Time

_“The Frontier Works Organization (FWO) has built roads with 502 kilometers length on the western alignment of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to link Gwadar with other parts of the country. The FWO took up the challenge to extend the benefits of Gwadar port to rest of the country by building roads in rugged mountainous terrain and highly inaccessible areas. The gigantic task was undertaken on the directives of Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif."_
Frontier Works Organization

Of the three land routes being constructed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project to connect Pakistan's deep sea Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea with western China, the western route is the most challenging. In addition to the difficult mountainous terrain in KP and Baluchistan provinces, the western route runs through Panjgur and Turbat where there is an active Baloch insurgency believed to beaided by India via Afghanistan. It's being built by Pakistan Army's Frontier Works Organization.

*Frontier Works Organization:*

Frontier Works Organization (FWO) is an administrative branch of the Pakistan Armythat includes active duty officers and civilian scientists and engineers which has been involved with the construction of bridges, roads, tunnels, airfields and dams in Pakistan, on the orders of the civilian government of Pakistan, according a Reuters report.




Three CPEC Routes: Western, Central and Eastern




*Major Milestone: *

The completion of construction of 502 km of the 870 km length of the western alignment represents a significant milestone for Pakistan Army and the Frontier Works Organization. It is expected to become operational by the end of 2016. 

*Indian Opposition:*

India has made no secret of its strong opposition to the the CPEC project, and it is believed to be making covert efforts to sabotage it. Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj has said that Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi “very strongly” raised the issue regarding China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during his visit to Beijing, and called the project “unacceptable”. Swaraj said Modi was “concerned” about the $46 billion project, adding that the Indian government had summoned a Chinese envoy to raise the issue over the corridor that is to run through Pakistani Kashmir. Needless to say that the Chinese dismissed India’s objections to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

*Balochistan Insurgency:*

In spite of Indian RAW's most determined effort to support the Baloch militants' campaign of murder and terror, the Baloch insurgency has been significantly weakened by the Pakistan Army campaign in the province. In 2013 earthquake that struck Awaran, a stronghold of Baloch insurgents, Pakistan Army moved in with relief supplies to earthquake victims, and managed to gain access to parts of the very volatile district that were considered inaccessible. More recently, the insurgency has been decimated by in-fighting among various Baloch insurgent factions. The 2014 death of veteran Baloch leader Khair Bux Marri has opened up a rift between his sons Mehran and Hyrbyair — who heads the BLA from self-exile in London — and led to the creation of the UBA with other groups also aligning themselves with one side or the other. 

*Pak Army Chief's Warning:*

Pakistan Army Chief Raheel Sharif has shown a strong personal commitment to making it happen by visiting insurgency-hit areas to support the workers and the troops on difficult construction sites. He was emphatic during a ceremony to celebrate the Chinese Army’s 88th anniversary held at the country’s Islamabad embassy where he said, “I reiterate our resolve that any attempt to obstruct or impede this (CPEC) project will be thwarted at all costs".


*Summary:*

Construction work on CPEC is already stimulating economic activity in Pakistan as indicated by rising domestic cement demand in the country. It was up 8% year over year in 2014-15. Cement sales are considered a barometer of development activity. A recent assessment by Ruchir Sharma, head of Morgan Stanley's emerging markets, has said Pakistan's economy is growing more than twice as fast as other emerging markets other than India and China. In a piece titled "Bucking stagnation elsewhere, the quiet rise of South Asia", Sharma particularly mentions the Chinese CPEC investment of $46 billion as a positive for Pakistan. "Pakistan’s manufacturing sector is now growing, due to both increasing electric output and the fact that – like Bangladesh – its young population and labour force is expected to continue expanding for at least the next five years", says Sharma.


Related Links:

Haq's Musings

Pakistan's Gwadar as Hong Kong West

China-Pakistan Industrial Corridor

Pakistan Army Capabilities

Who Killed Sabeen Mahmud?

India's Covert War in Pakistan

Pakistan Boosts Electronic Surveillance to Fight Terror

Growing Fiber Optic Connectivity in Pakistan

Haier Expanding Production in Pakistan

Pakistan's Growing Population

Haq's Musings: Pak Army Builds Over Half of CPEC Western Route in Record Time

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## black-hawk_101

RiazHaq said:


> Haq's Musings: Pak Army Builds Over Half of CPEC Western Route in Record Time
> 
> _“The Frontier Works Organization (FWO) has built roads with 502 kilometers length on the western alignment of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to link Gwadar with other parts of the country. The FWO took up the challenge to extend the benefits of Gwadar port to rest of the country by building roads in rugged mountainous terrain and highly inaccessible areas. The gigantic task was undertaken on the directives of Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif."_
> Frontier Works Organization
> 
> Of the three land routes being constructed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project to connect Pakistan's deep sea Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea with western China, the western route is the most challenging. In addition to the difficult mountainous terrain in KP and Baluchistan provinces, the western route runs through Panjgur and Turbat where there is an active Baloch insurgency believed to beaided by India via Afghanistan. It's being built by Pakistan Army's Frontier Works Organization.
> 
> *Frontier Works Organization:*
> 
> Frontier Works Organization (FWO) is an administrative branch of the Pakistan Armythat includes active duty officers and civilian scientists and engineers which has been involved with the construction of bridges, roads, tunnels, airfields and dams in Pakistan, on the orders of the civilian government of Pakistan, according a Reuters report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three CPEC Routes: Western, Central and Eastern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Major Milestone: *
> 
> The completion of construction of 502 km of the 870 km length of the western alignment represents a significant milestone for Pakistan Army and the Frontier Works Organization. It is expected to become operational by the end of 2016.
> 
> *Indian Opposition:*
> 
> India has made no secret of its strong opposition to the the CPEC project, and it is believed to be making covert efforts to sabotage it. Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj has said that Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi “very strongly” raised the issue regarding China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during his visit to Beijing, and called the project “unacceptable”. Swaraj said Modi was “concerned” about the $46 billion project, adding that the Indian government had summoned a Chinese envoy to raise the issue over the corridor that is to run through Pakistani Kashmir. Needless to say that the Chinese dismissed India’s objections to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> *Balochistan Insurgency:*
> 
> In spite of Indian RAW's most determined effort to support the Baloch militants' campaign of murder and terror, the Baloch insurgency has been significantly weakened by the Pakistan Army campaign in the province. In 2013 earthquake that struck Awaran, a stronghold of Baloch insurgents, Pakistan Army moved in with relief supplies to earthquake victims, and managed to gain access to parts of the very volatile district that were considered inaccessible. More recently, the insurgency has been decimated by in-fighting among various Baloch insurgent factions. The 2014 death of veteran Baloch leader Khair Bux Marri has opened up a rift between his sons Mehran and Hyrbyair — who heads the BLA from self-exile in London — and led to the creation of the UBA with other groups also aligning themselves with one side or the other.
> 
> *Pak Army Chief's Warning:*
> 
> Pakistan Army Chief Raheel Sharif has shown a strong personal commitment to making it happen by visiting insurgency-hit areas to support the workers and the troops on difficult construction sites. He was emphatic during a ceremony to celebrate the Chinese Army’s 88th anniversary held at the country’s Islamabad embassy where he said, “I reiterate our resolve that any attempt to obstruct or impede this (CPEC) project will be thwarted at all costs".
> 
> 
> *Summary:*
> 
> Construction work on CPEC is already stimulating economic activity in Pakistan as indicated by rising domestic cement demand in the country. It was up 8% year over year in 2014-15. Cement sales are considered a barometer of development activity. A recent assessment by Ruchir Sharma, head of Morgan Stanley's emerging markets, has said Pakistan's economy is growing more than twice as fast as other emerging markets other than India and China. In a piece titled "Bucking stagnation elsewhere, the quiet rise of South Asia", Sharma particularly mentions the Chinese CPEC investment of $46 billion as a positive for Pakistan. "Pakistan’s manufacturing sector is now growing, due to both increasing electric output and the fact that – like Bangladesh – its young population and labour force is expected to continue expanding for at least the next five years", says Sharma.
> 
> 
> Related Links:
> 
> Haq's Musings
> 
> Pakistan's Gwadar as Hong Kong West
> 
> China-Pakistan Industrial Corridor
> 
> Pakistan Army Capabilities
> 
> Who Killed Sabeen Mahmud?
> 
> India's Covert War in Pakistan
> 
> Pakistan Boosts Electronic Surveillance to Fight Terror
> 
> Growing Fiber Optic Connectivity in Pakistan
> 
> Haier Expanding Production in Pakistan
> 
> Pakistan's Growing Population
> 
> Haq's Musings: Pak Army Builds Over Half of CPEC Western Route in Record Time



So when will the Real Estate companies are launching their projects and Industries putting their feet in?

I think the later plan which we heard that this Gwadar project will expand to Iranian border city of Jiwani and also to expand towards Pasni and other coastal cities; meaning completing the whole Pakistani coast as ports. May be like 7-11 Ports till 2030?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

What about Central and Eastern routes?
And what about the "upper" route? I mean Northern route from junctions in Pakistan to Chinese border??


----------



## Bouncer

black-hawk_101 said:


> I think the later plan which we heard that this Gwadar project will expand to Iranian border city of Jiwani and also to expand towards Pasni and other coastal cities; meaning completing the whole Pakistani coast as ports. May be like 7-11 Ports till 2030?



Jiwani is in Pakistan. And it is already a small port and it is already connected via Makran Coastal Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Indeed even i was surprised with the completion of 502km line this fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## B@KH

how much is the travelling time from Jiwani to Karachi using coastal highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

I would love to see a road that connects to the Iranian border so people like me who want to go Pakistan via road can get a decent road to travel on! But if these routes are made, it will be just as good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaonalpha

I read about a BULLET TRAIN starting from Khashgar city to Gawadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Good for the clean country! Now build the rest. Build energy. And then start improving/expanding the rail system. That's the real booster after roadworks. Zende bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MAJESTICAL

P.K. said:


> *Looking at the involvement of Pakistani Fauj to complete it and the way Indians are interfering to stall it, CPEC appears more like a Chinese Defense Project rather than an Economic Corridor*







Here

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Jungibaaz

kaonalpha said:


> I read about a BULLET TRAIN starting from Khashgar city to Gawadar.



Silly idea and won't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hurter

P.K. said:


> If it is a usual Pakistani 'Kala Bagh' kind of a project then nobody in India will give a damn. But In case it is a Chinese Defense project then it will make most of the Indians seriously worried.
> 
> I hope you have some of this stuff for yourself as you never know what future has in store. India is already hell bent to stop this project. But, thanks to you capable politicians in Pakistan, many projects go kaput without Indian efforts.



Worry about your own internal matters... Lawaris kutton ki tarha har jagha bhatkna band karo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hiptullha

P.K. said:


> I hope you have some of this stuff for yourself as you never know what future has in store. *India is already hell bent to stop this project.* But, thanks to you capable politicians in Pakistan, many projects go kaput without Indian efforts.



And what will India do? Most parties have already more-or-less announced support for the project and the only disagreements are over the area the route passes through. Any politician opposing the deal would be committing political suicide which then raises the question: if the politicians can't do anything, what will India do? Issuing angry press releases doesn't seem to working. Neither has moaning to the Chinese made any real dent on the corridor. Defecate ferociously? Perhaps scare away all the workers involved?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## <ScRipT>.<3DiT>

Junaid B said:


> Modi & Indian Administration can go & fu*k each other... Who the fu*k is that Chai wala to raise an issue. A dirty piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really surprising.. I strongly believe that, if the current army takes the control of the country, then our country will progress at this pace.


#WeWantArmyGOV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P.K.

Hiptullha said:


> And what will India do? Most parties have already more-or-less announced support for the project and the only disagreements are over the area the route passes through. Any politician opposing the deal would be committing political suicide which then raises the question: if the politicians can't do anything, what will India do? Issuing angry press releases doesn't seem to working. Neither has moaning to the Chinese made any real dent on the corridor. Defecate ferociously? Perhaps scare away all the workers involved?



Never Underestimate the lows these politicians can stoop to. In India grand old party Congress is making sure that Parliament won't function. All reforms related bills are struck and "terrosist" Modi is being seen by some people as a helpless bystander. 

Pakistani politicians will bicker on the proposed routes. All of them ( be it Balochistan, Sindh, KPK or Punjab ) want more than their share of piece of cake. And PM Sharif does not believe in sharing. 

India can't do and won't do anything to stop this project. Who knows, in future Gilgit Baltistan may become a part of India, ( Just like every Pakistani dreams of J&K becoming part of Pakistan  ) India is just registering its protest to China to gain more leeway in Vietnam Oil Exploration projects to which Chinese are objecting. 



<ScRipT>.<3DiT> said:


> #WeWantArmyGOV


#WeWantArmyGOV Is it trending or you just coined it ?


----------



## Hiptullha

P.K. said:


> Never Underestimate the lows these politicians can stoop to. In India grand old party Congress is making sure that Parliament won't function. All reforms related bills are struck and "terrosist" Modi is being seen by some people as a helpless bystander.
> 
> Pakistani politicians will bicker on the proposed routes. All of them ( be it Balochistan, Sindh, KPK or Punjab ) want more than their share of piece of cake. And PM Sharif does not believe in sharing.



So you've placed all your bets on the assumption that some mysterious politican will appear from the heavens amidst Vedic spaceships and blue Gods and magically block this project through parliament (which is halfway complete)? Shupa pawa's tactics are getting sloppy if it is so. This is not the Pakistan of a few decades ago when we had stupid Leftists ensuring that there was no development in the country. We've already chucked out ANP from KPK and PPP from the ruling government for failing to bring any substantial progress and I'm pretty sure if any politician tries to sabotage this project, he'll be cast away too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

> *Indian Opposition:*
> 
> India has made no secret of its strong opposition to the the CPEC project, and it is believed to be making covert efforts to sabotage it. Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj has said that Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi “very strongly” raised the issue regarding China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during his visit to Beijing, and called the project “unacceptable”. Swaraj said Modi was “concerned” about the $46 billion project, adding that the Indian government had summoned a Chinese envoy to raise the issue over the corridor that is to run through Pakistani Kashmir. Needless to say that the Chinese dismissed India’s objections to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).


This is misinterpretation and misrepresentation of facts, not surprising as they have as usual been twisted by the Establishment.

*The point at issue is Pakistan allowing a third country to build and manage infrastructure in what is considered as DISPUTED TERRITORY of Kashmir. 11,000 Chinese have already settled down in the area for this purpose. The demography is being gradually changed. *

*And even the Establishment's mouthpiece, the Hurriyat, in the Valley have objected to Pakistan holding 'sham' elections in GB which is part and parcel of J&K and considered disputed. This the Hurriyat says will completely dilute the UN Resolutions and have thus vehemently objected to Pakistan's grand design of surreptitiously converting GB into a province of Pakistan through which the CPEC runs.
*
Seems the Kashmiris are getting pissed off too! And the Balochis aren't far behind either!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

OrionHunter said:


> And the Balochis aren't far behind either!



In the past few day's 40 more Baluchis disidents have surrendered, the surrender of he baluchis is happening just to update you on that front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P.K.

Hiptullha said:


> So you've placed all your bets on the assumption that some mysterious politican will appear from the heavens amidst Vedic spaceships and blue Gods and magically block this project through parliament (which is halfway complete)? Shupa pawa's tactics are getting sloppy if it is so. This is not the Pakistan of a few decades ago when we had stupid Leftists ensuring that there was no development in the country. We've already chucked out ANP from KPK and PPP from the ruling government for failing to bring any substantial progress and I'm pretty sure if any politician tries to sabotage this project, he'll be cast away too.



Good Luck to Pakistan.

But be wary of Politicians who can rally people to demand change of routes to suit their constituencies.


----------



## OrionHunter

Path-Finder said:


> In the past few day's *40 more Baluchis* disidents have surrendered, the surrender of he baluchis is happening just to update you on that front.


Out of a population of.....*8 million?*


----------



## Path-Finder

OrionHunter said:


> Out of a population of.....*8 million?*



Yes NOT ALL 8MILLION ARE ANTI-STATE



P.K. said:


> Never Underestimate the lows these politicians can stoop to. In India grand old party Congress is making sure that Parliament won't function. All reforms related bills are struck and "terrosist" Modi is being seen by some people as a helpless bystander.
> 
> Pakistani politicians will bicker on the proposed routes. All of them ( be it Balochistan, Sindh, KPK or Punjab ) want more than their share of piece of cake. And PM Sharif does not believe in sharing.
> 
> India can't do and won't do anything to stop this project. Who knows, in future Gilgit Baltistan may become a part of India, ( Just like every Pakistani dreams of J&K becoming part of Pakistan  ) India is just registering its protest to China to gain more leeway in Vietnam Oil Exploration projects to which Chinese are objecting.
> 
> 
> #WeWantArmyGOV Is it trending or you just coined it ?


Well I hope your fantasy materialises. If not Bollywood is on standby to fulfill on the silver screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salarsikander

@waz @Irfan Baloch @Oscar 

Guys please take care of trash that is trolling here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

B@KH said:


> how much is the travelling time from Jiwani to Karachi using coastal highway.


14 to 15 hours max . it take 12 hours from Karachi to Gawadar through Highway . 4 hours through sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Junaid B said:


> Your anus burn is very natural... I can see that. But what can be done... It will increase your pain day by day now.


Calm down pel . thand pao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

OrionHunter said:


> Out of a population of.....*8 million?*



Wrong. Balochistan has about 40% Pashto speakers, Mekrani, Brahui and the Baloch component is probably below 4 million. Another 4 million live in Sindh and Punjab. Sorry to disappoint you. Thee is no solid block with huge numbers of Baloch.

Even in the areas where they dominate the population is so thinly spread out.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## MAJESTICAL

P.K. said:


> I hope you have some of this stuff for yourself as you never know what future has in store. India is already hell bent to stop this project. But, thanks to you capable politicians in Pakistan, many projects go kaput without Indian efforts.


First of all we have it enough in store but sadly you dont so I though I should help you with it...As we are not the ones who got concerns on our CPEC Sir...
And future dont always hold everything in the store...its upto us what we want from our future...
India admits it will do anything to stop CPEC and we know that so dont worry we have our Army and Govt to stop the Devil's actions...
Your right few projects go kaput but things are changing in Pakistan very fastly and as for Indian efforts....They can do is blame and terrorism thats what all they can do.Nothing more, nothing less.


~No offense.



P.K. said:


> I hope you have some of this stuff for yourself as you never know what future has in store. India is already hell bent to stop this project. But, thanks to you capable politicians in Pakistan, many projects go kaput without Indian efforts.


First of all we have it enough in store but sadly you dont so I though I should help you with it...As we are not the ones who got concerns on our CPEC Sir...
And future dont always hold everything in the store...its upto us what we want from our future...
India admits it will do anything to stop CPEC and we know that so dont worry we have our Army and Govt to stop the Devil's actions...
Your right few projects go kaput but things are changing in Pakistan very fastly and as for Indian efforts....They can do is blame and terrorism thats what all they can do.Nothing more, nothing less.


~No offense.


----------



## RiazHaq

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Monday said the Peshawar, Karachi motorway under the China, Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project should be completed by 2017.

“Work on different sections of the Peshawar, Karachi motorway should be completed by 2017,” the premier said, while chairing a meeting to review the progress of projects under the China, Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project.

During the meeting, PM Nawaz directed authorities to expedite work on the projects under the CPEC to materialise the dream of a prosperous Pakistan.

“Energy projects under CPEC should be completed on fast-track,” the premier said.

Read: CPEC to be completed at all costs: Army chief

“Railway stations from Peshawar to Karachi should be upgraded and maximum facilities should be provided to the passengers,” he added.

PM Nawaz also upheld that the Gwadar International Airport should be completed in the shortest possible time.

Earlier this week, Army chief General Raheel Sharif visited Panjgur area of Balochistan and vowed to torpedo the campaign run by the country’s enemies against the CPEC and help get the project off the ground.


Emphasising the importance of the CPEC, the army chief said construction of these roads would link Gwadar port with the rest of the country at Chaman and the Indus Highway.


Peshawar-Karachi motorway under CPEC to be completed by 2017: PM - The Express Tribune


----------



## Jango

farhan_9909 said:


> Indeed even i was surprised with the completion of 502km line this fast.



It's just a name change for the most part.

Most of the roads were already being made or already made, but they've just been now incorporated into the new plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

Chinese companies build wind and solar power plants as part of $46 billion CPEC project:

A wind farm in Pakistan built with China's help is generating more than a million kilowatt-hours of electricity every day as the Communist nation has stepped up funding of solar, hydro and nuclear power projects under the USD 46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. 

The wind power project built by China's Three Gorges Corporation operates for more than 20 hours a day, and since it went into operation in November, the facility has generated around 93 million kilowatt-hours, a spokes .. 

Read more at:
China-built wind farm in Pakistan generates million kwh power per day - The Economic Times


Chinese state media reports that a Chinese company has built the power plant in Bahawalpur, in the Punjab province of Pakistan.

The Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park is a 229-hectare facility in the Cholistan desert, and has been hailed as an early part of China's Silk Road program. According to China Daily, 100-megawatts of capacity have been installed in just three months, at a cost of $215 million. The investment is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a $46 billion scheme planned by Chinese President Xi Jinping, according to The Nation.

Pakistan: China Builds Biggest Solar Power Plant


----------



## In arduis fidelis

OrionHunter said:


> Ok, but why is it that you haven't been able to sort out the paltry number (as you say) of freedom fighters since 1947? There obviously must be a huge problem! A small bunch of Balochis taking on the 'mighty' PA and giving them a run for their money! Wow!


Problem is we actually dont want to have a province without any population otherwise its a matter of weeks we can clean sweep this province.What we need is to integrate them back into society thats why the carrot and stick policy.


----------



## Sipahi

Jahan CPEC ka naaam lo Baniyon ki dhooti mein mirchain aur aag dono lag jati hai  However China and Pakistan should invent something to cure both issues with one product

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

OrionHunter said:


> Out of a population of.....*8 million?*


Not all are armed against the state you inbred


----------



## Sipahi

Jahan CPEC ka naaam lo Baniyon ki dhooti mein mirchain aur aag dono lag jati hai  However China and Pakistan should invent something to cure both issues with one product


----------



## waz

Indian posters, take a the hint i.e. your posts have been deleted, therefore your stupid comments are not welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

mshahid said:


> Jahan CPEC ka naaam lo Baniyon ki dhooti mein mirchain aur aag dono lag jati hai  However China and Pakistan should invent something to cure both issues with one product


What do you propose it is called.


----------



## Stealth

Jab sa Modi aya hey India ke tu maa he mar gaye hey hahahha.... kaash modi pehlay ajata jitne inke kutay wali horahe hey can't explain lol... sab nay L pe rakha huwa hey ... jo jahan kay false flag operation kay dramay tu kabhe kise cheez ka confess karna kabhe kise cheez ka... inkay apnay ministers kay bayaanaat and all... India lost its case... hahhahahha


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Makran Coast Highway from Karachi to Gwadar has been finished in 2006. This highway also including in the project ?

Makran Coastal Highway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


















It was damaged in the storms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sipahi

Path-Finder said:


> What do you propose it is called.



Only burnol can not help this sort of insecurity.... Something stronger will be needed


----------



## Path-Finder

mshahid said:


> Only burnol can not help this sort of insecurity.... Something stronger will be needed


and that will need to be invented. 






Well Gawadar will be a important port for Africa-China trade so its importance will go up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

farhan_9909 said:


> Indeed even i was surprised with the completion of 502km line this fast.



Any pictures? Seems more like a single lane (each way) type road found in the hinterland.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Bouncer said:


> Jiwani is in Pakistan. And it is already a small port and it is already connected via Makran Coastal Highway.


Wow! So soon it will be a larger part of this game. Any real picture of this port SIR.


----------



## انگریز

Ro India Ro


----------



## Shotgunner51

Excellent news, that's some amazing speed by Pakistani bros there, impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

upper is also half completed... Eastern route is Karachi Lahore motarway leading to Peshawar completed till Gojra and From Karachi till Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ataabad Tunnel*






*A Bridge on the Karakoram Highway*







*The under construction Bridge on KKH between Gulmit & Shishkat moves toward final stages













*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

KKH 


























On the way to Hunza/Nagar Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under construction RCC bridge in between Aayeenabad and Shishket in ‪Gojal‬, District ‪Hunza‬














Under construction bridge Shishkat Gojal Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Near Sost (from Chinese/khunjerab side). The highest peak in the background is most likely Karoon Peak aka Koh-Karoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

RiazHaq said:


> Haq's Musings: Pak Army Builds Over Half of CPEC Western Route in Record Time



Another stupid propaganda by the ISPR to fool Pakistanis. The most of this work was done in last 15 years and is included in it !! The ongoing projects are included in this announcements. Makran Coastal Highway was finished in 2006 and is included in this announcement that it was finished in few months !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz

Atanz said:


> Wrong. Balochistan has about 40% Pashto speakers, Mekrani, Brahui and the Baloch component is probably below 4 million. Another 4 million live in Sindh and Punjab. Sorry to disappoint you. Thee is no solid block with huge numbers of Baloch.
> 
> Even in the areas where they dominate the population is so thinly spread out.



Forget it, most Indians know nothing about Baloch people or culture, they probably don't even know the Sindhi Baluch tribes that live on Sindh Baluchistan border or the Baloch of Punjab. Not forgetting the thousands of Baluchi speaking people of African origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RiazHaq

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Another stupid propaganda by the ISPR to fool Pakistanis. The most of this work was done in last 15 years and is included in it !! The ongoing projects are included in this announcements. Makran Coastal Highway was finished in 2006 and is included in this announcement that it was finished in few months !!



None of what you claim is true. 

The total length of western route, including existing sections needing upgrade, is longer than 870 km. 

Makran Coastal Highway in not part of western route.

Please check your facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

RiazHaq said:


> None of what you claim is true.The total length of western route, including existing sections needing upgrade, is longer than 870 km. Makran Coastal Highway in not part of western route. Please check your facts.



Karakorum Highway is also included in this project that was finished decades ago ! Who is pocketing the money by finishing the already built highway !! Next announcement will be the completion of M2 Highway which was built in 1997 ! May be I should also compensated in building Islamabad in few months !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Karakorum Highway is also included in this project that was finished decades ago ! Who is pocketing the money by finishing the already built highway !! Next announcement will be the completion of M2 Highway which was built in 1997 ! May be I should also compensated in building Islamabad in few months !!



Again, you are wrong. Look at the map; the western route DOES NOT include KKH or M2. 

Frontier Works Organization (FWO) is a serious outfit with extensive experience in building roads and bridges and other infrastructure in Pakistan. It does not make false claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

Forbes: Op Ed: #Pakistan Next Success Story. #economy, political stability, #China #FDI #development #returns Pakistan: The Next Colombia Success Story? …

Pakistan has the potential to be a global turnaround story. I recently spent time in-country listening to a wide range of perspectives and I am convinced that U.S. policymakers and business leaders need to look at Pakistan beyond the security lens. Getting our relationship right will require deeper thinking and action on issues around trade and investment, education, and broader economic development. The United States ought to be Pakistan’s preferred partner given its 70-year relationship. But in order to participate in the upside of the Pakistan story, the United States will need to view Pakistan not as a problem to be solved but as a potential partner. There are several changes that suggest the United States should soon act on this opportunity.

The Pakistan of today is similar to that of Colombia in the late 1990s. Back then, words like “drugs, gangs, and failed state” were freely associated with the Andean country. Today, Colombia has a free trade agreement with the United States, a stable 3.5 percent annual GDP growth, a free trade agreement with the United States, and security is vastly improved. Similarly, Western headlines on Pakistan today gloss over the progress on the security front, the increased political stability, and incremental progress on the economic front. In spite of this potential for Pakistan, it continues to suffer from a terrible country brand that has not caught up with realities on the ground.

Action Against the Taliban

Pakistan’s improving security dynamic is the first change to note. It is hard to understate the before-and-after effects of the Taliban’s horrendous December 2014 attack on a military-owned elementary school in Peshawar that killed 145 people, including 132 schoolchildren aged eight to eighteen. Almost immediately after the attack, the military responded in force by taking out 157 terrorists via air strikes and ground operations in the North Waziristan and Khyber tribal areas adjacent to Peshawar.


What has not sunk into international perceptions about the country is the tangible consensus among government, military, and Pakistani citizens against violent terrorists including the Pakistani Taliban and the alphabet soup of other terrorist groups in and around the country. ..

Political Stability

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is governing with a competent cabinet, a majority coalition, and is working in tandem with the military to deliver peace and security. Sharif was elected in Pakistan’s transition of power between democratically elected governments in April 2013 and so far, he has demonstrated enough of a commitment to democracy.

----

Better Luck Around the Corridor

Chinese investment is another reason why the United States should reassess its Pakistan calculus. Since Xi Jinping first announced the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in 2014, the project has quickly become the centerpiece of diplomatic relations between the two countries. CPEC will include highways, railways, and oil and gas pipelines – all constructed via Chinese companies.

A New Development Story

Pakistan has a population of 182.1 million people and is the 6th largest country in the world. Sixty percent of the population is of working age. By 2025, Pakistan’s total population will be 300 million, making it roughly ten times the size of Afghanistan. Pakistan is also among the world’s fastest urbanizing countries with half its people projected to live in cities by 2050. Twenty years ago, Islamabad, a planned city much like Brasilia, had a population of 400,000; today, it has a population of around 3 million including the peri-urban areas. Many Pakistani cities are undergoing a similar urbanization process, and this will create massive demands on food, energy, water, and consumer goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

Global player: #Pakistan’s potential highlighted. Next #Indonesia Global player: Pakistan’s potential highlighted - The Express Tribune …

Pragmatic decisions by the Pakistani government will change the country’s fate, bring political stability and give a fillip to the economy.

This was said by Daniel F Runde of the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) at a seminar organised by National University of Science and Technology (Nust) on Monday. The event was organised by the university’s global think tank network (GTTN) in collaboration with the CSIS, said a press release.

“Pakistan has all necessary ingredients to be the next Colombia or Indonesia,” said the development expert.

Senior fellow at GTTN, Humayun Gauhar, moderated the session titled “The US-led International Developments and Effects on Pakistan and the Region.”

Runde pointed out that Pakistan is a significant South Asian country with massive urbanisation trends and 60 per cent population under 30 years of age, which is a healthy indicator of demographic productivity. The Pakistani diaspora in the US must also be mobilised in order to optimise their presence in the US and strengthen Pakistan’s image as an emerging country, he added.

NUST adviser and GTTN President Amer Hasmi said sustainable economic development was crucial for Pakistan’s rise. He emphasised the need of innovation-based higher learning in Pakistan and explained the university’s contribution through its knowledge ecosystem. He highlighted GTTN’s goals and efforts in furnishing viable policy options for issues of national, regional and global importance.

He apprised the audience that the Nust national science and technology park had won the official candidacy for hosting the 34th International Association of Science Parks’ 2017 World Conference on Innovation in Islamabad. He urged all friends of Pakistan to help the university win the event which has full potential to be a game-changer for the country’s development itinerary.

The CSIS delegation considered China-Pakistan Economic Corridor as a watershed opportunity and a turning point for Pakistan, adding that the American investors are also interested to tap into the Pakistani market.

Some of the Pakistani participants, however, took this optimism with a pinch of salt. There was a view that the issues of accountability, performance and governance should be resolved, if Pakistan was to progress in substantive terms.

The event marked a productive discourse on fall-out of current geopolitics, its implications for Pakistan and the region at large, and a pragmatic approach to manage challenges.

The participants achieved a general consensus of resolving Pakistan’s critical indigenous issues through self-reliance and efficient governance, performance and accountability.

Several former diplomats and bureaucrats, along with academics, researchers and students attended the event.

Global player: Pakistan’s potential highlighted - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New Resolve

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Another stupid propaganda by the ISPR to fool Pakistanis. The most of this work was done in last 15 years and is included in it !! The ongoing projects are included in this announcements. Makran Coastal Highway was finished in 2006 and is included in this announcement that it was finished in few months !!



Why you afghan refugees getting jealous, look how we look after you till now, but now you have to vacate camps ok, maybe we give demolition contract to FWO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

When Thatta and Badin is going to be developed?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

black-hawk_101 said:


> When Thatta and Badin is going to be developed?



When they will get rid of Pee Pee Pee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Central is basically eastern. Touches eastern route then goes back to middle, little benefit.


----------



## black-hawk_101

I am sure that all the road works to connect Balochistan with the rest of the country again will be completed by July 2016 and I am sure in the mean time the work will begun on Real Estate development and Railway system in Gwadar.


----------



## RiazHaq

29 industrial parks and 21 mining zones proposed along #CPEC in #Pakistan. #China http://www.riazhaq.com/2014/12/pak-china-industrial-corridor-to-boost.html…

For industrial cooperation, the two countries China and Pakistan) are planning industrial parks (along CPEC). According to local media, the Pakistani government has proposed 29 industrial parks and 21 mineral economic processing zones in all four provinces. A joint working group would decide and identify the industrial parks, said Pakistani Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal, who hailed the CPEC as a "game changer" and a once-in-a- lifetime opportunity for Pakistan.

--------

Last month Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff Gen. Raheel Sharif inspected the under-construction road network as part of the CPEC. According to the army, 502 km out of the 870-km road network linking the Gwadar Port with the rest of the country have been completed by Frontier Works Origination (FWO). During the inspection, the army chief also vowed that the CPEC "will be built at all costs."

The Gwadar Port started its long-awaited operations on May 11 as the first private container vessel docked at the deep-sea port. Local fish was exported to the international market through containerized shipment. Speaking at the commencement ceremony, Pakistani Ports and Shipping Minister Kamran Michael said a new dimension was added to the history of the Gwadar Port.


For industrial cooperation, the two countries are planning industrial parks. According to local media, the Pakistani government has proposed 29 industrial parks and 21 mineral economic processing zones in all four provinces. A joint working group would decide and identify the industrial parks, said Pakistani Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal, who hailed the CPEC as a "game changer" and a once-in-a- lifetime opportunity for Pakistan.

The Pakistani government has shown strong willingness to push forward the construction of the CPEC. During a high-level meeting held in Islamabad on July 27 to review the pace of work on CPEC projects, Prime Minister Sharif directed that projects under the CPEC be put on fast-track through mobilization of resources and completion of financial and technical formalities.

His endorsement for the projects is also shared by Pakistani President Mamnoon Hussain, who said in his message on the country' s 69th Independence Day on Aug. 14 that the CPEC "will lead to economic revival in Pakistan."

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-08/19/c_134534217.htm


----------



## Samlee

OrionHunter said:


> Out of a population of.....*8 million?*



You Are Truly An Idiot Par Excellence

40 Commanders Have Surrendered And You Think The Rest 8 Million Are In Rebellion???ROFL

You Truly Need To Be Educated There Are 107 Tribes In Balochistan And Only 2.5 Of Them Are In Rebellion

Go and Get A Life


----------



## Tiqiu

There is a saying in the West: "Put your money where your mouth is". As a all-weathered friend of Pakistan, when China says a strong and prosperous Pakistan is for the best interest of China, people better believe it.

CPEC will benefit China vastly in China-Africa trade, which is projected to overtake China-Us trade in next decade. It will also change Pakistan's economic landscape completely as it is not only a corridor linking two vast markets, it is opening a door to Pakistan to participate in a larger economic cycle. Apart from port, road,airport, numerous projects of dams, power plants, industrial parks etc are also underway. This illustrates that Pakistan is well aware of the opportunity and is working hard to embrace it .CPEC is a perfect example of China's philosophy of " making big cake and cut it" with its friends. 

Chinese investment in Africa
INFOGRAPHIC: Visualizing Chinese Investment in Africa | MINING.com







Railway projects in Africa by Chinese investment. Note the red lines are China's and the only yellow line ws India's, was because it was postponed/cancelled
高铁外交2015：谁说中国只会赔本赚吆喝？-海焰







Since Dec.2008, China has dispatched a total of 66 worships along the 8000 kms sea route to Aden Gulf


----------

